

Flappy Bird Will Return To The App Store - msoliman
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/19/flappy-bird-will-return/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
ballard
Killing off popular products is one way to keep them cool for a comeback.

~~~
msoliman
Totally agree!

